# Crappy Chinese Crapity crap



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

A month ago I purchased two "Stainless steel" (chrome plated "white" metal) slingshots from Ebay.

I purchased the "Scorpion King" and the "Diplodocus" also known as "Ray Dragon" slingshot.

Let me vent about the seller misrepresenting the factory's products. The pictures looked great, they were shiny and smooth, The Ebay seller's name Who is Hawking this Garbage is "Olivezheng" from Hong Kong...Maybe I should have know better, as Chinese factories are notorious for poor quality control. But, I have heard so much good about Dankung brand I thought hmmm...maybe I can get away with a less expensive one if the quality is similar...You get what you pay for. I spent $30.00 and got two paperweights.

One word: Disappointment....For the bad product and my stupidity in believing that a 15.00 slingshot from china would be of any reasonable or useable quality.

.

Both of the slingshots showed obvious casting "witness" marks with very sharp un-refined edges that not only hurt the hand but also would cut into the bands. The "Leather pouches" were thinly layered leather and one of the pouches was actually shipped with deep cracks going through the pouch making it unusable.

I actually freely gave both slingshots away to another forum member who thought that the sling shots might be repaired/customized and might be usable to him.

I did not leave negative feedback because I believe in "buyer beware" but I am letting you know that you will not be happy with this seller's slingshot products.

I just purchased an actual "Dankung" stamped "Agile Tucan" from a polite seller named "Truly Texas", The seller has it in stock so it should arrive soon, we'll wait and see how this one looks I'll be reviewing it in a few days when it arrives.

If it looks the same as the others, Rest assured that I will run it down to the spectrometer here at my work to run metallurgy analyses to once and for all put to rest any misrepresentation of material.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I have bought from Truly Texas, and been very pleased with the quality and their service. On one occasion, I ordered 30 ft of 1842 tubes and 5 lbs of 3/8 steel balls. I received both items twice. When I called them, they did not even suggest I send the extra items back or pay for them. I did pay for the extra shipment, because I don't believe in profiting from an honest mistake.

You will get what you ordered from Truly Texas.

Henry



justplainduke said:


> A month ago I purchased two "Stainless steel" (chrome plated "white" metal) slingshots from Ebay.
> 
> I purchased the "Scorpion King" and the "Diplodocus" also known as "Ray Dragon" slingshot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/8145-cheap-slingshot-the-ebay-scorpion-king-revisited/

I hear only official "Dangkung" stuff is the only slingshots you should get from china, but I could be wrong.

Sorry to hear about your bad purchase experience. You make great looking slingshots and shouldn't be buying them on ebay any way










justplainduke said:


> A month ago I purchased two "Stainless steel" (chrome plated "white" metal) slingshots from Ebay.
> 
> I purchased the "Scorpion King" and the "Diplodocus" also known as "Ray Dragon" slingshot.
> 
> ...


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i wish you luck and look forward to the review.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Thanks Tirador! 
I can make the wood ones but I can't make the stainless ones (yet) and I like to collect others' customs. I was intrigued by the cool metal designs and would like to have a few for the collection, but I have this weird thing about only collecting quality, maybe call it investing








I'm looking forward to this Toucan that folks are chatting about.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

You got they called " BLACK HEART" products from China!

Black Heart means low end, fake stuff.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

erlkonig said:


> You got they called " BLACK HEART" products from China!
> 
> Black Heart means low end, fake stuff.


Quite descriptive of the sellers


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

You never know what you are going to get when buying from China. Saludos







.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

price point also tells you what you are getting, cheap means cheap.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Yup, you can't polish a turd. As I've said before, I have no aversion to a fair price or a bargain....but if said bargain ends up being junk it is simply money wasted. I will end up buying a fair priced item as well which having bought both, could justify buying the more expensive or even overpriced one that I really wanted in the first place as I spent the same in the end. You're almost always better off spending more on an item than less, unless said item is a disposable one. No one likes being led into buying junk, I understand your frustration. This is a lesson most of us have to learn several times over in life.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i agree i always bite the bullet and pay a few extra pounds just to make sure


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Berkshire bred said:


> i agree i always bite the bullet and pay a few extra pounds just to make sure


you are right, its a bullet well bit! which is cheaper? buying once for a few extra dollars, or buying the same thing 2-3-4 times?


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Mr. Joel, check out "Mythbusters." They proved that you can polish a turd. Pretty funny episode. Now, backfrom my hijack. Sometimes you can find a bargain, but you usually do get what you pay for. Buyer beware!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Rockape66 said:


> Mr. Joel, check out "Mythbusters." They proved that you can polish a turd. Pretty funny episode. Now, backfrom my hijack. Sometimes you can find a bargain, but you usually do get what you pay for. Buyer beware!


 This reminds me I had an argumentative student this week try to derail my class, he was making some crazy point, I told him you are saying 2+2=5, which then he commenced writing this elaborate equation on the board telling me actually it does. I told him I wasn't interested, sit down and get back to work, to which I added it didn't matter what I said, he was going to argue, to which he retorted, "Oh no, that's not true, blarbity, blar, blar, blar, f'n blar!"










I love the idea of disproving the old idiom, though!


----------

